# GET Your Own Thread!



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

GOOD GREIF PEOPLE!:smack
When some one gets on here with a simple direct thread title would it kill ya to stay on point?:tmi:
Yes I know you wanna argue about this and that but if what your talking about isnt DIRECTLY in reply to the OP or a clarification of a post why not start your own thread?
Its really pretty simple theres a button at the top of the forum index that will get you started right!
Think of it this way ,if you read the OP and then your reply do you sound like a politician? You know talking without answering the question?
If ya do dont post that . Run for office!:bouncy:

And just one other point when some one reads a thread title then reads your post that doest have anything to do with with the OP....THEY THINK YOUR A MORON!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Does anyone have a killer recipe for chocolate chip cookies? TIA!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I need some shoe shine advice.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Possum Belly said:


> I need some shoe shine advice.


Go barefoot.


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> Does anyone have a killer recipe for chocolate chip cookies? TIA!


I love chocolate chip - but it's even better to mix in some butterscotch chips, IMO.

My daughter just started a job as a night manager at Insomnia Cookies, her latest in a series of jobs to support her Ohio State University habit. She scammed me a free Chocolate Chunk cookie when I visited her there yesterday. I can't believe I'm saying this, but it was TOO MUCH CHOCOLATE. The cookie was served warm, and it was not even a solid. I had to kind of drink it off of the wax paper wrapper. At least she is making pretty good money for working there, but I can't recommend the product.

Any other families here with Ohio State students?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Haven said:


> Go barefoot.


I don't do shoes..............or windows


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I don't do shoes..............or windows


Do you do cookies?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

What does this have to do with the fact that I'm almost out of beer?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Scott SW Ohio said:


> Do you do cookies?


I eat cookies, and love chocolate chips


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

tinknal said:


> What does this have to do with the fact that I'm almost out of beer?


/Passes out beer and shoe polish

Cheers


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I don't do shoes..............or windows


My shoes need new soles. My windows need cleaning.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I like beer.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

pancho said:


> I like beer.


I like pancho...and beer.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

What size socket does a lug nut take on a 1996 F-250?


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Haven said:


> I like pancho...and beer.


That makes two of us.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Turtles


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Tiempo said:


> Turtles


Is this a mysterious reference to the infamous "I like turtles" video?


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

pancho said:


> That makes two of us.


I like Pancho too but need to pass on the beer.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Haven said:


> Is this a mysterious reference to the infamous "I like turtles" video?


:goodjob:


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

fantasymaker said:


> And just one other point when some one reads a thread title then reads your post that doest have anything to do with with the OP....THEY THINK YOUR A MORON!


Does this sentence register on anybody else's irony meter?


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Scott SW Ohio said:


> Does this sentence register on anybody else's irony meter?


Not mine!!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I got a new puppy last month. She sure likes to chew.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Possum Belly said:


> What size socket does a lug nut take on a 1996 F-250?


Who cares. Call AAA and they will change your tire.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Haven said:


> Who cares. Call AAA and they will change your tire.


I don't have a flat tire. I just want to buy a socket. I might have a flat tomorrow though.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]GqJpvWBQaMU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I used to have some thread but I think I lost it in the divorce. On the other hand, I also do not know any morons  and I like apples


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I know a few morons and ate an apple for lunch. Need some thread. Needles too. Divorce, had one too.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

sisterpine said:


> I used to have some thread but I think I lost it in the divorce. On the other hand, I also do not know any morons  and I like apples


I used to have a moron tree but it blew down. Scattered morons all over the place.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I went to the dentist today, now my mouth hurts.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

Lima beans, corn. Corn, lima beans. Succotash.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

pancho said:


> I used to have a moron tree but it blew down. Scattered morons all over the place.


That is a mighty scarey situation. Some may have been scattered to where I live. You need to shore up your trees a little better when you know strong winds may be approaching. Only you, can prevent the spread of morons!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

> And just one other point when some one reads a thread title then reads your post that doest have anything to do with with the OP....THEY THINK YOUR A MORON!


and why would anyone fuss about someone possessing a MORON? It's a persons preference to have one.

Cause YOUR is a possive pronoun, so that shows someone is the owner of a MORON.

Good thing the YOU'RE was not used, as that could almost be considered a mass insult. But no worries, just someone owning one.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

My daddy used to say that he had some morons.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Free the morons!


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

pancho said:


> I used to have a moron tree but it blew down. Scattered morons all over the place.


Proper pruning would of prevented this issue. Stop littering.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Tiempo said:


> Free the morons!


Nvm, I thought you meant Mormons...


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Haven said:


> Proper pruning would of prevented this issue. Stop littering.


My Dr told me about prunes. Does that count?


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Possum Belly said:


> My Dr told me about prunes. Does that count?


Ok this is getting weird. I ate 2 apples for lunch and was eating a prune as I read this. You are psychic.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

haven said:


> ok this is getting weird. I ate 2 apples for lunch and was eating a prune as i read this. You are psychic.


lol...


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Are Moron trees heavy pollen producers? We saw on the news that Mulberry tree pollen is prominent now.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I'm bored with morons now, let's talk about imbeciles.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Tiempo said:


> I'm bored with morons now, let's talk about imbeciles.


Everyone should own one.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Tiempo said:


> I'm bored with morons now, let's talk about imbeciles.


I think I remember my daddy using that word too. Don't know what it means.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Free the imbeciles!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I think I am going to the imbecile protest on the courthouse steps in ATL next week. Should be a big crowd. They said something about a big mirror. Not sure.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Possum Belly said:


> I think I remember my daddy using that word too. Don't know what it means.


"3. A person of moderate to severe mental retardation having a mental age of from three to seven years and generally being capable of some degree of communication and performance of simple tasks under supervision. The term belongs to a classification system no longer in use and is now considered offensive."


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Scott SW Ohio said:


> Do you do cookies?


I do cookies.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Possum Belly said:


> My shoes need new soles. My windows need cleaning.


My oven and windows need cleaning.


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

Tiempo said:


> I'm bored with morons now, let's talk about imbeciles.



I divorced one, does that count? :bouncy:


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

I believe the root of the OP's comment relates to our tendency to attention deficit syndrome when reading through a ... oh look - shiny stuff


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Possum Belly said:


> I like Pancho too but need to pass on the beer.


I like Pancho too, well, as long as he recognizes the fact that I'M ALWAYS right, even when I'm wrong. :bouncy: I'll pass on beer, but anyone have a Dr Pepper?


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Tiempo said:


> "3. A person of moderate to severe mental retardation having a mental age of from three to seven years and generally being capable of some degree of communication and performance of simple tasks under supervision. The term belongs to a classification system no longer in use and is now considered offensive."


I wish someone would have told my daddy about this.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Possum Belly said:


> What size socket does a lug nut take on a 1996 F-250?


The third one from the left in your drawer or maybe it's the second one. Oh crap, just use the one that fits...


.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

sisterpine said:


> I used to have some thread but I think I lost it in the divorce. On the other hand, I also do not know any morons  and I like apples


I have a loose thread, want it?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Tiempo said:


> Free the morons!


Isn't Romney a moron? Oh wait, that's Mormon! My bad. carry on. ****please take notice, I'm not making fun of Mormon or morons. I know many Mormons that are not morons. I know many morons that are not Mormons And never the twain shall meet****


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Possum Belly said:


> I like Pancho too but need to pass on the beer.


I like beer but need to pass on the Pancho.

Sorry Pancho, I like you too, just don't know how you
go with beer.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

kkbinco said:


> I believe the root of the OP's comment relates to our tendency to attention deficit syndrome when reading through a ... oh look - shiny stuff


Squirrel!


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Sonshine said:


> I have a loose thread, want it?


I have a loose screw...

.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

We have squirrels, they like our oak tree. Or maybe it's the acorns. Wait a minute, isn't ACORN some type of community organizer group? Wish I was organized. Think they would come organize my house?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

ninny said:


> I have a loose screw...
> 
> .


Oh boy!! SCREWDRIVERS!!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

pancho said:


> I used to have a moron tree but it blew down. Scattered morons all over the place.


Pancho, you really need to be careful with your tree's. I am pretty sure that the wind was blowing towards Wash. DC.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Possum Belly said:


> I wish someone would have told my daddy about this.


You believe he needed telling?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

What were we talking about?


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Tiempo said:


> You believe he needed telling?


Maybe..... not sure.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

tinknal said:


> What were we talking about?


Mormons, squirrels and black bin bags.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Anybody here know where I might find a fargo tap with a vacum adjustable side pocket? R hand course threads only. Thanks


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Possum Belly said:


> Anybody here know where I might find a fargo tap with a vacum adjustable side pocket? R hand course threads only. Thanks


English. Please.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Haven said:


> English. Please.


None for me thank you. I'm stuffed.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sonshine said:


> None for me thank you. I'm stuffed.


Me too. Just got done. I am dieting...... somewhat. Thanks anyway.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I like peas.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

hercsmama said:


> I like peas.


Got some about 16" high. I hope they don't get to hot. I like em too.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Possum Belly said:


> Anybody here know where I might find a fargo tap with a vacum adjustable side pocket? R hand course threads only. Thanks





Haven said:


> English. Please.





hercsmama said:


> I like peas.


There you go, HM likes em!!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Cant get them to grow down here. To hot.
Do you think a tree really grows in Brooklyn?


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

hercsmama said:


> Cant get them to grow down here. To hot.
> Do you think a tree really grows in Brooklyn?


I think most of the trees in Brooklyn are fiberglass.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

> English. Please.





> I like peas.


English peas.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Haven said:


> English. Please.





Tiempo said:


> English peas.


Wow, even folks all the way up in Michigan like peas too. Only in America!!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Haven said:


> English. Please.





Possum Belly said:


> Wow, even folks all the way up in Michigan like peas too. Only in America!!


And I'm not even American!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Tiempo said:


> And I'm not even American!


That is what makes it so good. The Brits like em too.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Peas are awesome!
Stevie Nicks is on AI tonight. Hoping she sings.........


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I was at the gas station and saw a blue van. I hope it doesn't rain, because the dog chewed the Wii remotes again. Darn fish.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Just got some new thread today.......nylon, for wrapping guides on fishing rods. :gaptooth:


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

beccachow said:


> I was at the gas station and saw a blue van. I hope it doesn't rain, because the dog chewed the Wii remotes again. Darn fish.


My condolences. Tomorrow will be better for sure.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Disaster averted, there WAS some Chinese cooking wine in the back of the cabinet!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Possum Belly said:


> *What size* socket does a lug nut take on a 1996 F-250?


The right one


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Tiempo said:


> Disaster averted, there WAS some Chinese cooking wine in the back of the cabinet!


No wonder you were gone so long.


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

The float was stuck and gas was leaking out through the air filter


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The right one


Nope

Lefty loosie, righty tighty!!


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

It's Bush's fault, no wait it's Obama's fault. Nevermind......................:awh::awh:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

tinknal said:


> I like beer but need to pass on the Pancho.
> 
> Sorry Pancho, I like you too, just don't know *how you*
> *go with beer*.


The same as you do with water, but more often, since "you only rent it"


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Possum Belly said:


> Nope
> 
> Lefty loosie, righty tighty!!


Pound to fit, paint to match.
If it breaks, it needed replacing anyway.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

hercsmama said:


> Pound to fit, paint to match.
> If it breaks, it needed replacing anyway.


My new motto.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Does anyone remember what this thread was about? I am pretty sure it is right on topic.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I have lint in my belly button, a lot and its my own, Can that be spun into thread?


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Now, I want a beer or three.

And nachos.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

TNHermit said:


> I have lint in my belly button, a lot and its my own, Can that be spun into thread?


That is way past my pay grade. The guys in DC have some good spinning going on, ask them.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

TNHermit said:


> I have lint in my belly button, a lot and its my own, Can that be spun into thread?


You will have to ask either WIHH or GAM, they are both much better spinners than I am.
Hmmmmmm, spinning dryer lint........wait, what were we talking about?
Oh ya! Duct tape!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

possum belly said:


> no wonder you were gone so long.


&#25105;&#21916;&#27489;&#28023;&#40860;


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

TNHermit said:


> I have lint in my belly button, a lot and its my own, Can that be spun into thread?


I see where you're going.

Beer - Wine - Screwdriver - Fuzzy Navel


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Speaking of chocolate chip cookies, I finally got my snap beans planted today.
:bouncy:


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Tiempo said:


> &#25105;&#21916;&#27489;&#28023;&#40860;


I gave at the office.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Tiempo said:


> &#25105;&#21916;&#27489;&#28023;&#40860;


Easy for you to say!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

hercsmama said:


> Easy for you to say!


But it's true! You don't?


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

If you ladies are going to continue talking like this, I am done. I get embarrassed easily.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Tiempo said:


> But it's true! You don't?


Well, I might. It depends on what day it is.:bouncy:


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

This has been my favorite song, ever since I was 4 years old! Still is.

[YOUTUBE]YG9otasNmxI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

time said:


> This has been my favorite song, ever since I was 4 years old! Still is.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]YG9otasNmxI[/YOUTUBE]


Deserves a bump.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]945T56ZxFkE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Seasons in the Sun came out the week my Grampy died. I love that song, makes me cry everytime.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Free Pancho!

Well, reasonable anyway.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

No thanks, I bought mine down at The Army Surplus Store.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Here is one of my favs

[YOUTUBE]Od7U9GhZg_g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Occupy Kiddie Pool!!!!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

beccachow said:


> Occupy Kiddie Pool!!!!


Is elephant wrestling legal?


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Is elephant wrestling legal? Who'd want to see Newt Gingrich and Ron Paul in tights?


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ozarks Tom said:


> Is elephant wrestling legal? Who'd want to see Newt Gingrich and Ron Paul in tights?


I think I will pass on that one!!!!!:umno:


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Ozarks Tom said:


> Free Pancho!
> 
> Well, reasonable anyway.


I like Pancho too but since when is he reasonable?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

hercsmama said:


> Peas are awesome!
> Stevie Nicks is on AI tonight. Hoping she sings.........


I nicked my leg while shaving, and it made me sing. well, maybe sing isn't the right word.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Smalltowngirl said:


> It's Bush's fault, no wait it's Obama's fault. Nevermind......................:awh::awh:


Ok, I'll admit it. It was my fault. My dog ate my homework.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

hercsmama said:


> You will have to ask either WIHH or GAM, they are both much better spinners than I am.
> Hmmmmmm, spinning dryer lint........wait, what were we talking about?
> Oh ya! Duct tape!


I want some ducks. And maybe a goose. Was that loosy goosey?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Or....sell popcorn....James


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Ozarks Tom said:


> Free Pancho!
> 
> Well, reasonable anyway.


Does he do windows?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Ozarks Tom said:


> Is elephant wrestling legal? Who'd want to see Newt Gingrich and Ron Paul in tights?


If it's too tight you have to go left.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I like socks. I've got two. One is orange and the other is blue. Got another pair just like them, well I did till the dryer ate them. Wonder if I should burp it?


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sonshine said:


> Does he do windows?


Don't think so, he did used to play some tennis though.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Good grief! I can't believe I sat here and read all the post in this thread. BTW, did you know they fixed the problem with the color tab?

I think we all need to get real lives.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Real lives? This is REAL lives - that other is a figment of your imagination....

I'm sure this is real... all of you are here, I am here, so it MUST be real. 

And you just never know when you'll trip over a troll under a bridge here either.... or is that a roll with fresh butter?

I keep forgetting.......


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

LIVE, from HT, it's Wednesday Night Live! If you've only got one life to live, live in on HT!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> Real lives? This is REAL lives - that other is a figment of your imagination....
> 
> I'm sure this is real... all of you are here, I am here, so it MUST be real.
> 
> ...


Ummm, I'm not really real, but I have a rod and reel, does that count? Went fishing in my fish pond, but it's only 4 ft long and 2 foot wide. Caught a frog. Froggy went a courtin'.


----------



## snowshoehair (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh looky...the neighbor's dog is in my yard!


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Yesterday was Viagra's birthday. 14 years ago the FDA turned the little blue pill loose on society.


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

i brush my teeth in the shower


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm gonna pray for all you folks...


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Possum Belly said:


> Does anyone remember what this thread was about? I am pretty sure it is right on topic.


Platypus! 
Anyone remember?


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Tricky Grama said:


> Anyone remember?


Sure, it was about threading chocolate chip cookies. :drum:


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

The bubbler pump thing on my jacuzzi completely died. How do I fix it...sigh


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Haven said:


> The bubbler pump thing on my jacuzzi completely died. How do I fix it...sigh


A sexy pool guy and a big straw?


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

My dogs were howling last night.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Possum Belly said:


> My dogs were howling last night.


So was I. What's your point anyway??


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

did you drop the pickle jar on your big toe?


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Anybody else notice that Segrams (as in the wine cooler brand) now makes "Flavored Beer"??


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

AngieM2 said:


> did you drop the pickle jar on your big toe?


Yes... and many other things. WHY is the big toe right where everything lands? Why can't the big toe have been put somewhere else?? :grin:


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Tiempo said:


> A sexy pool guy and a big straw?


I've been looking for a pool guy for a few years now; unfortunately I can't find any europeans with a sexy accent. Lost my last one 10 years ago when his green card expired. 

For now I am stuck with Amos the Amish, he smells a little ripe on hot days


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

I've been considering getting my own thread - to try to dye it. Have you ever looked at all the different colors of dye that are available? Always have everything except what I need.

My friend is a Mormon and she sews all the time and has promised to teach me about threads and certain annoying fabrics.

Speaking of Mormons - did you know they can't drink beer - or even coffee!!!!

She said it is because coffee has caffeine and is addictive. I disagree, I quit drinking coffee plenty of times and have never had withdrawals, but I really like the flavor, so I will go back to drinking it. 
However, they can have chocolate? I thought chocolate had caffeine and could be addictive. Hmmmmm. She loves her chocolate and has to have a little everyday. Why can she have chocolate, but if I were Mormon, I couldn't have coffee?

I found some coffee plants at my local grocery store floral department about 2 years ago. They were on clearance for about $1.50 each because they were "dying" - I figured what they hey and bought them. Brought them home and watered them and lo and behold they were fine~! of course. lol They never water their plants their - same with Walmart - they toss plants all the time because no one bothers to water them and they start "dying" - so wasteful. Cool thing is Walmart has a one year guarantee on their plants - <high five>. Wish the grocery store did...

Anyways, my coffee plants have been doing REALLY good. So the other day I finally separated the out of their pots and I went from 2 pots (one each of Italian and Espresso) to 11 pots!! And the bad thing is I will have to keep re-potting them as it is apparently not warm enough here in the winter to set them out.  I don't know WHERE I will keep 11+ pots of full grown coffee plants. But I'll figure something out.

I am hoping this year they might produce a handful of beans so I can try roasting my own.
Does anyone have a link to some green coffee bean companies so I can go ahead and order some to try until mine grow?
Speaking of roasting - what is the best way to roast coffee beans? I know the oven works, but I think someone once mentioned using a popcorn air popper? I happened find one of those at a yardsale, but I'm not sure it is the right one? I have made popcorn in it and it is delicious. I love popcorn - but not too much butter please.

Yardsales are so much fun! - but I have to stay away as I have a tendency to find value in everything if the price is right! oy vey! I bought a bunch of Tigger and Pooh moveable toys for $1 each once, because I wanted to give them to the grandkids, unfortunately they grew up so fast that by the time I got to visit (there are a long way away) they were already into superheros like Spiderman, and Superman, and the Hulk. So I had to give the toys to someone else - lost money there....

But I did find some Transformers masks on clearance and bought those in the hopes that they would want a Transformers themed party. But now I'm trying to sell those locally and I need more space in my house and the clutter is getting bad.
I'm even resorting to selling some of my fabrics and books. I hate to sell either of them, but books take up more space than I need and with fabric, I have so much that I am always needing to but more thread that matches.

Speaking of which, you really wouldn't think it would be all the difficult to find lime green thread would you? I mean that is a popular color these days, but every fabric and craft store I've visited doesn't carry lime green thread. I'm almost ready to buy white and attempt to dye it myself.

Has anyone here ever gotten their own thread to try to dye a custom color?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Kazahleenah said:


> Anybody else notice that Segrams (as in the wine cooler brand) now makes "Flavored Beer"??


Very few "wine coolers" have any wine in them (read the labels). Most are flavored malt beverages, which I believe, is the same as flavored beer without the hops.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Saffron said:


> I've been considering getting my own thread - to try to dye it. Have you ever looked at all the different colors of dye that are available? Always have everything except what I need.
> 
> My friend is a Mormon and she sews all the time and has promised to teach me about threads and certain annoying fabrics.
> 
> ...



you have to be female but WELL DONE!! LOL


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Best thread ever


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Possum Belly said:


> My dogs were howling last night.





Tricky Grama said:


> So was I. What's your point anyway??





AngieM2 said:


> did you drop the pickle jar on your big toe?





Kazahleenah said:


> Anybody else notice that Segrams (as in the wine cooler brand) now makes "Flavored Beer"??


When I went to the fridge to get my pickle jar out, I opened the jar and it smelled just like Segrams and I never have gotten used to that smell. I dropped the Segrams smelling pickle jar and it hit my big toe and I guess I started howling and my dogs being pack animals decided that they would too. I guess dogs in E ALA heard us over here in W GA and they picked it up and it was relayed all the way to Texas and Tricky Grandma heard it and started too. No telling where it ended up. Never did get to eat my pickle. Been Doctoring on my big toe. My wife said that if I didn't shut up so she can sleep that my big toe would be the least of my worries. Go figure.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Sonshine said:


> Does he do windows?


Not for free.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

pancho said:


> Not for free.


Mama always told me to watch out for Mississippi window washers. Mama was always right.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Haven said:


> I like pancho...and beer.


I like Pancho, beer and chocolate chip cookies...I dont do windows but have been known to run barefoot on occassion.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

My dog is sailing in the sandbox.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

beccachow said:


> My dog is sailing in the sandbox.


They are expecting gale force winds today. Be careful.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Must be down wind of Washington DC as we all know that's the Hot Air Capital of the US....


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> Must be down wind of Washington DC as we all know that's the Hot Air Capital of the US....


Speaking of Politicians....


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Saffron said:


> I've been considering getting my own thread - to try to dye it. Have you ever looked at all the different colors of dye that are available? Always have everything except what I need.
> 
> My friend is a Mormon and she sews all the time and has promised to teach me about threads and certain annoying fabrics.
> 
> ...


I will be the first to admit I didn't read this novella. Maybe later when the coffee wears off and the brain slows down enough to concentrate. 7 pm or so, after work.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Haven said:


> I will be the first to admit I didn't read this novella. Maybe later when the coffee wears off and the brain slows down enough to concentrate. 7 pm or so, after work.


Didn't Chevy make that model? (Novella) Or was it Fiat?


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Possum Belly said:


> Didn't Chevy make that model?


Not sure, my experience as a model was very brief in high school. I was told you have to be at least 5' 8" to hit the NYC market, or taller to get hired into Europe. Paris, etc.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Haven said:


> Not sure, my experience as a model was very brief in high school. I was told you have to be at least 5' 8" to hit the NYC market, or taller to get hired into Europe. Paris, etc.


I was born, short, fat and ugly. I made my debut long ago. Me and Twiggy go back a long ways.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Possum Belly said:


> I was born, short, fat and ugly. I made my debut long ago. Me and Twiggy go back a long ways.


You poor thing. Start saving for a plastic surgery fund now before it's too late. You can get a Lifestyle Lift without being put under; looking good isn't as invasive as it used to be.

Of course if you are smart, you can always fall back on that. Women love brains.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Haven said:


> Of course if you are smart, you can always fall back on that. Women love brains.


That is what scares me.


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm a woman...I like liver...with onions... I'm not so hot on brains though.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Haven said:


> Not sure, my experience as a model was very brief in high school. I was told you have to be at least 5' 8" to hit the NYC market, or taller to get hired into Europe. Paris, etc.


I broke 5' 10" and had a short career in NYC doing runway, legs and hands. 

I have a face for radio.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I had a 3rd commercial radio license and did a bit of radio work in Munising Michigan....

Scary stuff. There is no feedback when you say something....


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Possum Belly said:


> What size socket does a lug nut take on a 1996 F-250?


Just use a crescent wrench


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

mnn2501 said:


> Just use a crescent wrench


I really like the rolls a lot but don't think a wrench would be tasty. 
However, I have wanted to feed a crescent to some folks I have met in the past.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Haven said:


> Women love brains.


Zombies do too 

:drum:


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I wonder why the O.P. hasn't been back to talk about his/her topic?
What a maroon!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Why would a person be a Maroon and not have a Moron for not coming back to a perfectly delightful topic about pickles, and ford wrenches, and howling and such.

I just do not understand it, not at all.

Do you like Green Eggs and Ham?

Is a person a person, no matter how small?


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

mnn2501 said:


> Just use a crescent wrench


I've always wanted a wench, I'd go with saucy rather than crescent though.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Seriously PEOPLE!

Can you please stay on subject and answer my question about getting thread to dye???????


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Possum Belly said:


> My dogs were howling last night.


We ate hot dogs.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

pancho said:


> Not for free.


Free WILLIE!!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Possum Belly said:


> Didn't Chevy make that model? (Novella) Or was it Fiat?


Boy did my dog throw a fiat when I dropped the pickle jar on his big toe. He started howling at the moon. Which made the moon blue. Wasn't that the color of the thread that someone lost. Speaking of lost, I think I found that lost screw.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Possum Belly said:


> I was born, short, fat and ugly. I made my debut long ago. Me and Twiggy go back a long ways.


That is not politically correct, should be you were born vertically challenged.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Haven said:


> You poor thing. Start saving for a plastic surgery fund now before it's too late. You can get a Lifestyle Lift *without being put under;* looking good isn't as invasive as it used to be.
> 
> Of course if you are smart, you can always fall back on that. Women love brains.


Unless the doctor messes up and you could be put 6 ft under. :nanner:


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Saffron said:


> Seriously PEOPLE!
> 
> Can you please stay on subject and answer my question about getting thread to dye???????


I am not ready to dye yet.... although my doc told me I needed to diet.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

mnn2501 said:


> I wonder why the O.P. hasn't been back to talk about his/her topic?
> What a maroon!


There was a topic?????


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

maybe this is the portion of the thread that is dyed.... I used a liberal (oh NO, Liberal?) dose of Blue Raspberry koolaide. I learned about it fiber forum, they are always dying something. 


Or maybe - invisible writing?


That's it. let's use the majic ring and make it dissappear.

Can you see me now? 

Or maybe a ghost

Where's Casper? He's friendly, so should have some neighborly help and advice.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Sonshine said:


> Free WILLIE!!


**sniff, sniff** I tried to free Willie and ended up in jail. Anyone got a get out of jail free card?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I am not ready to dye yet.... although my doc told me I needed to diet.


What did he want you to dye? The thread?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> maybe this is the portion of the thread that is dyed.... I used a liberal (oh NO, Liberal?) dose of Blue Raspberry koolaide. I learned about it fiber forum, they are always dying something.
> 
> 
> Or maybe - invisible writing?
> ...


Why did the thread die? Was it because of the pickle jar?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Pickle jars - too many cucumbers!

Hide the cars when the zucchini's harvest!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> Pickle jars - too many cucumbers!


I always stuff as many cuke slices as I can in my jars but after they've been processed they're only half full -- whats up with that?


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sonshine said:


> We ate hot dogs.


I like sauerkraut on mine with onions and of course......mustard.


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

Saffron said:


> Seriously PEOPLE!
> 
> Can you please stay on subject and answer my question about getting thread to dye???????


If you want to ensure your thread dyes properly you should probably cut it into tiny pieces.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sonshine said:


> Why did the thread die? Was it because of the pickle jar?


Oh, you had to bring up that dad nab pickle jar again. My sore big toe has not forgotten. Don't do that again.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

ninny said:


> I have a loose screw...
> 
> .


We can tell. :runforhills:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

:run: due to :badmood: ?


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hills are good places to be when it rains.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

The hills are alive with the sound of music. Did you hear the song? Hot dogs, Armour hot dogs, what kind of kids like armour hotdogs?


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I like Segrams smelling pickles. Not Armour Hot Dogs. Lady, you got a problem.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Possum Belly said:


> I like Segrams smelling pickles. Not Armour Hot Dogs. Lady, you got a problem.


She's got a problem? Some people can't even spell Seagram :catfight:

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seagram


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

My guess is that this thread will get to 25 pages; more if we are exceptionally talented.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Seagrams? Is that like a candygram? Gotta get my towel ready. Always gotta have a towel, at least that's what the book told me. What was the name of that book?


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

The name of that book is called Websters. I tells folks like me how to spell if I were to use it.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Possum Belly said:


> The name of that book is called Websters. I tells folks me me how to spell if I were to use it.


Actually I think it was something like Resturant at the End of the Universe, or one of that series.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hitchhikers guide to the Galaxy


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Yep, I read that series. Cked it out of the library.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I hitchhiked with my dog. Tried to feed him hotdogs, but he didn't want them. He wanted seagrams instead, but all I could get was a telegram with a candygram. Wonder how many grams of fat is in that? Gram would know, but she tripped on a loose thread and died. She turned a lovely blue color though.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Immaculate Sublimity said:


> If you want to ensure your thread dyes properly you should probably cut it into tiny pieces.


But if I cut it into tiny pieces, then is it still thread? 

If it isn't thread, then what is it? It can't be cookies, for it to be cookies it must have chocolate. Although, maybe if I dyed it chocolate colored, then it would qualify?

If it is in tiny pieces, for what could it be used? Hmmm, maybe I could make homemade paper with it? Or money - money is made from cloth fibers anyways, maybe this would make good fake money? Now I just need a printing press.

Wouldn't that be cool? Buy up boxes and boxes of thread, cut it into tiny pieces and make paper to print money. 

I wonder if there's an easy way to cut thread into tiny pieces that would take a lot less time?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Post #200 here


---argh too slow , darn you Saffron!! :badmood:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

give it to a cat, at least it will be a crazy mess, and then a shredder, oh - that is a cat, too.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

mnn2501 said:


> Post #200 here
> 
> 
> ---argh too slow , darn you Saffron!! :badmood:


I'm just mad about Saffron. Saffron is mad about me. They call me Possum Belly......, that's right Mack


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Doo whop diddy diddy dum diddy doo


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Possum Belly said:


> I'm just mad about Saffron. Saffron is mad about me. They call me Possum Belly......, that's right Mack


Darn tootin' I'm mad at you - Possum Belly was the name my brother picked out for his band - but then yoooouuuu had to go and claim that name instead.

hmph!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Saffron said:


> Darn tootin' I'm mad at you - Possum Belly was the name my brother picked out for his band - but then yoooouuuu had to go and claim that name instead.
> 
> hmph!


I can see those royalty checks in the mail right now. Gonna be gone for a few. My mailbox is a good ways from the house.:walk:


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

I made my first batch of beer.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Saffron said:


> But if I cut it into tiny pieces, then is it still thread?
> 
> If it isn't thread, then what is it? It can't be cookies, for it to be cookies it must have chocolate. Although, maybe if I dyed it chocolate colored, then it would qualify?
> 
> ...


Chocolate thread money. Is that like chocolate gold coins? Why would anyone want to eat their money when they can use it to buy screws and dogs and hotdogs and seagrams and candygrams and thread. Of course, the thread has to be dyed. Did I tell you, my Gram died?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> give it to a cat, at least it will be a crazy mess, and then a shredder, oh - that is a cat, too.


Isn't chocolate bad for cats? I know it's bad for dogs. Bet if the dog ate the cat the cat would be bad for the dog. Wonder if cats like hotdogs?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Possum Belly said:


> I'm just mad about Saffron. Saffron is mad about me. They call me Possum Belly......, that's right Mack


Possom belly, is that like fat back?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Saffron said:


> Darn tootin' I'm mad at you - Possum Belly was the name my brother picked out for his band - but then yoooouuuu had to go and claim that name instead.
> 
> hmph!


He could always go with Fat Back Mack.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

wy_white_wolf said:


> I made my first batch of beer.


Does it have chocolate thread?


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sonshine said:


> He could always go with Fat Back Mack.


No..... that is my brother's name.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

wy_white_wolf said:


> I made my first batch of beer.


Congrats. How does it taste?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Possum Belly said:


> No..... that is my brother's name.


Hmmmm :huh: Well, with the lack of fat back, your brother may need to change it to just Mack and take the fat back back. :grin:


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sonshine said:


> Hmmmm :huh: Well, with the lack of fat back, your brother may need to change it to just Mack and take the fat back back. :grin:


No,no..... that was my mother's brother on my daddy's side.


----------



## the mama (Mar 1, 2006)

I think I know him, does he water ski with his knees together?


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Well, the doctor just called with the results of my tests, Oh, look, a squirrel!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

the mama said:


> I think I know him, does he water ski with his knees together?


I liked that one Mama.:grin: I am pretty sure he does!!!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ozarks Tom said:


> Well, the doctor just called with the results of my tests, Oh, look, a squirrel!


You need to get to the ER


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a bruise on my big toe. Looks like a pickle jar.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Why is the pickle jar on your big toe? Do you need to borrow my tow truck to move it? Squirrel!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Looks like you ran over a squirrel with that tow truck. Need to get that mess cleaned up.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Squirrel tail hairs make for dandy fishing flies. Messy squirrels draw flies too.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Possum Belly said:


> Looks like you ran over a squirrel with that tow truck. Need to get that mess cleaned up.


Toe truck


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Goodnight folks, this ole Possum is headed to bed.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Speaking of bed, did you all see the baseball scores?


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

tinknal said:


> What does this have to do with the fact that I'm almost out of beer?


I'll trade you a six-pack for a set of feeler gauges or an empty match pack.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

umm...do y'all remember those peas on page 3? Well I'm here to say that I am brokenhearted sad over the fact that I couldn't plant my Sugar Pod Snow Peas this year on account of the too-warm Spring weather. Sez right here on the back of the seed pack: ''...peas stop producing when daytime temperatures rise above 75*...'':bored:


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

I wonder if Squirrel hair would make a good thread?


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

Not really, it wont dye that way.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Well, Squirrel hair is quite lovely, so maybe just use it that way.

But would it spin? I've never spun anything before. Is it possible to spin hair/fur that short? Is anyone interested in trying it?

Speaking of - has anyone ever made their own thread?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Tiempo said:


> Toe truck


Toe Jam.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Sonshine said:


> Free WILLIE!!


Not sure you can bring up Clinton this far into the thread...


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Tricky Grama said:


> Toe Jam.


Pearl Jam


----------



## snowshoehair (Jul 3, 2008)

Does that little light in the refrigerator _really_ go out when you close the door?


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Haven said:


> Congrats. How does it taste?


Like a dream. First Double IPA I ever had. Just Love real Hoppy Beer.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Saffron said:


> Well, Squirrel hair is quite lovely, so maybe just use it that way.
> 
> But would it spin? I've never spun anything before. Is it possible to spin hair/fur that short? Is anyone interested in trying it?
> 
> Speaking of - has anyone ever made their own thread?


Wouldn't the squirrel get dizzy if you spun him? I've started a few of my own threads, but I'm usually a thread killer. Hey, is that what it means to dye thread?????


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Saffron said:


> Pearl Jam


STRAWBERRY JAM!!!:hobbyhors


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

snowshoehair said:


> Does that little light in the refrigerator _really_ go out when you close the door?


I don't know, but while I was trying to find out, I realized I had some science experiments going on in the back of the fridge. Let's see, there's some lasagna that has bits of green fuzz growing. **Sonshine picks up the plate of lasagna and throws it towards snowshoehair*** FOOOOOOOD FIGHTTTTTT!!!!!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Sonshine said:


> STRAWBERRY JAM!!!:hobbyhors


[YOUTUBE]9EcjWd-O4jI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Sonshine said:


> STRAWBERRY JAM!!!:hobbyhors


[YOUTUBE]RxhN7MQ6uYw&feature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Oh yeah

[YOUTUBE]iM6nasmkg7A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tgmr05 (Aug 27, 2007)

The formula for volume of a cylinder is volume = pi times the radius squared times height.

The formula for volume of a sphere is volume = four thirds pi times the radius cubed


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

tgmr05 said:


> The formula for volume of a cylinder is volume = pi times the radius squared times height.
> 
> The formula for volume of a sphere is volume = four thirds pi times the radius cubed


[YOUTUBE]oFRbZJXjWIA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh NOOOOOOO..... now we've gone and done it. Tiempo is JAMMING!!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I used to think they said, "we're pajamas...we're pajamas..." Made no sense to me.

I just realised you people have an unhealthy obsession with dying squirrels, their fur, and jam.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Tiempo, how do you make Y tube videos appear like that? All I can post is a link.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

It's one of the extended BB codes. See Homesteading Today - BB Code List

e.g...for http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdQj2ohqCBk

you would put:

[youtube]vdQj2ohqCBk[/youtube]

would show up as

[youtube]vdQj2ohqCBk[/youtube]


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Sonshine said:


> Wouldn't the squirrel get dizzy if you spun him? I've started a few of my own threads, but I'm usually a thread killer. Hey, is that what it means to dye thread?????




Bingo...


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

beccachow said:


> I used to think they said, "we're pajamas...we're pajamas..." Made no sense to me.
> 
> I just realised you people have an unhealthy obsession with dying squirrels, their fur, and jam.



Now wait just a minute!!! - we never said anything about .... oh wait, you meant coloring squirrels, not killing them.


Oops,

carry on...


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm going to the circus. Maybe I'll get peanuts. Squirrels like peanuts! The shells have threads, but their not dyed. Maybe I'll get one of those black bin bags full!!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Possum Belly said:


> I like Pancho too but need to pass on the beer.


I don't care for beer. It makes me pass gas.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I passed gas stations on the way out today, and the price of regular at our local station is $4.11/gallon.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Ambereyes said:


> I divorced one, does that count? :bouncy:


Remember - you married one, too!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Possum Belly said:


> Wow, even folks all the way up in Michigan like peas too. Only in America!!


They are moving Michigan to Europe.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

suitcase_sally said:


> They are moving Michigan to Europe.


Well... I guess I missed that. I need to watch more of the:spinsmiley: "main stream media".


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Haven said:


> English. Please.


I prefer Irish. Now where to put the bag?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Haggis Hurling is usually done from the top of a whiskey barrel.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

suitcase_sally said:


> Haggis Hurling is usually done from the top of a whiskey barrel.


Makes perfect sense to me.:grin:


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Yu are each and every one being disrespectful to the spirit of this thread which is oh LOOK! Dead squirrel, thrown with a bunch of haggis from a whiskey barrel, tied with thread and stuffed with cherry jam flavored pi.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

beccachow said:


> I passed gas stations on the way out today, .


That must have really hurt :drum:


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

suitcase_sally said:


> Haggis Hurling is usually done from the top of a whiskey barrel.


If I had Haggis I would definitely be hurling.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Eating dyed squirrels gives me gas and makes me hurl.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Last spring I found a dead squirrel in a hollow tree by my driveway. He wasn't dyed, though, but he had died.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Sonshine said:


> Oh NOOOOOOO..... now we've gone and done it. Tiempo is JAMMING!!



And now I'm paying the price. Jammin' is not for us old folks apparently.

ETA I'm thinking it was the pumping up of the jam that did me in.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Saffron said:


> Seriously PEOPLE!
> 
> Can you please stay on subject and answer my question about getting thread to dye???????


Try stuffing it in a hollow tree. Worked for the squirrel.


----------



## the mama (Mar 1, 2006)

I think you're being insensitive. I don't want thread to die.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i missed this thread. i swear folks i never laughed so much since my husband passed. he was such a joker. could always make me laugh. ~Georgia.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Speaking of jam, I didn't use my berries for jam last year, I made wine instead (where's the drunken smilie?) I don't drink it though, just make it.

Question about jam. I had a huge excess of blueberries about fours years ago, and froze a bunch of them. The next year I need the freezer space, so I made jam, jelly, pie fillinf, and syrup from it. I opened up a jar of the jelly and it has a "off" taste to it. Almost vinegary. WHY? I am afraid to open the others now, because I am worried that they all are this way. 50 pints!!

Any help?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Saffron said:


> Speaking of jam, I didn't use my berries for jam last year, I made wine instead (where's the drunken smilie?)


:buds:


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Saffron said:


> Question about jam. I had a huge excess of blueberries about fours years ago, and froze a bunch of them. The next year I need the freezer space, so I made jam, jelly, pie fillinf, and syrup from it. I opened up a jar of the jelly and it has a "off" taste to it. Almost vinegary. WHY? *I am afraid to open the others now, because I am worried that they all are this way.* 50 pints!!
> 
> Any help?


Well, keeping them in the jars is not going to make them any better.

I have made wine from jam.

You could use them to dye threads.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

the mama said:


> I think you're being insensitive. I don't want thread to die.


Dearly beloved, we are gathered together today to bid farewill to this wonderful thread. He never really did much with his life. He hung out with the squirrel for awhile in a hollow tree eating cherry jam. They found a peanut, which the squirrel immediately made into peanut butter. The made wonderful peanut butter and jam sandwiches, but the peanut was bad, and our poor little thread dyed. RIP


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

suitcase_sally said:


> Well, keeping them in the jars is not going to make them any better.
> 
> I have made wine from jam.
> 
> You could use them to dye threads.


Or you could dye squirrels and peanuts with them. Maybe the squirrel could get a part in Charlie and the Chocolate Factory if you dyed him with blueberry jam/vinegar. Wonder if that would be like decorating Easter eggs? We'll decorate an Easter squirrel!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It dyed? I don't think so.

I think the rumor of it's demise is greatly over stated.

It was probably a squirrel's fault as it did not get the peanut butter sandwich.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Uh oh, better get the thread out of the hollow tree then. Where's the Seagrams so we can revivie him?


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

There was a flat squirrel on the road this morning, I could ask about peanut butter but he likely won't be talking.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Sonshine said:


> Dearly beloved, we are gathered together today to bid farewill to this wonderful thread. He never really did much with his life. He hung out with the squirrel for awhile in a hollow tree eating cherry jam. They found a peanut, which the squirrel immediately made into peanut butter. The made wonderful peanut butter and jam sandwiches, but the peanut was bad, and our poor little thread dyed. RIP


Found a Peanut, found a peanut, found a pEEEEEEEEEnut just now.....
I just now found a peanut, found a peanut just now....


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry, it had to be done.


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

So, if'n you dyed a squirrel, would it look like these chicks? Do you think blueberry juice could make that beautiful purple?

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/02/us/dyeing-easter-chicks-raises-concerns.html?_r=1&emc=eta1


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I represent the Association For Dead Squirrels. This thread is offensive, whether it is made from squirrel fur or not. Jamming a thread through a dead squirrel and stringing peanuts together is...well, strange. You have all been warned. If you continue to jam threads and peanuts into dead squirrels, I will have no choice but to warn you again.

I will be sending a notification to Dyed Chicks Anonymous as well to inform them of your intentions to turn chicks into blueberry juice. You are a strange bunch of people.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

May this thread RIP! :zzz: :grouphug:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Feeling awfully sorry for that poor squirrel!
Now you want to rip him!!!! 
All for want of a peanut. Poor little squirrel!:awh:


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I heard through the Segrams Pickle line that this thread was on it's last leg and almost dead. I wanted to see for myself. Is this thread dead? I hope not. It has been a good thread even though I still have a Segrams Pickle jar bruise on my big toe.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

There is a squirrel that hangs out in my yard and he has blond fur. About the color of a peanut. Maybe he over-indulged.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

ok - tried to embed some videos for viewing pleasure and only got white boxes... <grump>

White boxes are fine for some people, I prefer a white jacket for others. Especially most of you here who have some craaaaazy notions.

Speaking of notions, has anyone found the thread?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Look in the hollow tree.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

*Cracked it open, cracked it open, cracked it oooooooopen just now,
I just now cracked it open, cracked it open just now!*


----------



## Home Harvest (Oct 10, 2006)

:umno: I have something important to add, but I don't want to hijack this thread...:lookout:

oops


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

beaglady said:


> So, if'n you dyed a squirrel, would it look like these chicks? Do you think blueberry juice could make that beautiful purple?
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/02/us/dyeing-easter-chicks-raises-concerns.html?_r=1&emc=eta1


I think if you dyed a squirrel it may look like the one that was found on the road, flatter than a pancake.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

beccachow said:


> I represent the Association For Dead Squirrels. This thread is offensive, whether it is made from squirrel fur or not. Jamming a thread through a dead squirrel and stringing peanuts together is...well, strange. You have all been warned. If you continue to jam threads and peanuts into dead squirrels, I will have no choice but to warn you again.
> 
> I will be sending a notification to Dyed Chicks Anonymous as well to inform them of your intentions to turn chicks into blueberry juice. You are a strange bunch of people.


What's the matter? You don't like stuffed squirrel?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Saffron said:


> ok - tried to embed some videos for viewing pleasure and only got white boxes... <grump>
> 
> White boxes are fine for some people, I prefer a white jacket for others. Especially most of you here who have some craaaaazy notions.
> 
> Speaking of notions, has anyone found the thread?


We used it to sew up the flat squirrel, of course, only after we stuffed him with peanut butter and jam.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Saffron said:


> *Cracked it open, cracked it open, cracked it oooooooopen just now,
> I just now cracked it open, cracked it open just now!*


STOP!! Don't you know that crack is addictive???


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

An elderly man lay dying in his bed. In death's agony, he suddenly smelled the aroma of his favorite chocolate chip cookies wafting up the stairs.

He gathered his remaining strength, and lifted himself from the bed. Leaning against the wall, he slowly made his way out of the bedroom, and with even greater effort forced himself down the stairs, gripping the railing with both hands. With labored breath, he leaned against the door-frame, gazing into the kitchen.

Were it not for death's agony, he would have thought himself already in heaven: there, spread out upon newspapers on the kitchen table were literally hundreds of his favorite chocolate chip cookies. Was it heaven? Or was it one final act of heroic love from his devoted wife, seeing to it that he left this world a happy man? Mustering one great final effort, he threw himself toward the table, landing on his knees in a rumpled posture. His parched lips parted: the wondrous taste of the chocolate chip cookies was already in his mouth; seemingly bringing him back to life. The aged and withered hand, shakingly made its way to a cookie at the edge of the table, when it was suddenly smacked with a spatula by his wife.

"Stay out of those, " she said, "they're for the funeral."


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL!! That was hilarious!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Sonshine said:


> We used it to sew up the flat squirrel.


Wasn't that Flat Tyler's pet squirrel?


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Well, How about them Apples?


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Sonshine said:


> Squirrel!


Awww Sonshine! You beat me to it


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

suitcase_sally said:


> Wasn't that Flat Tyler's pet squirrel?


ROFLOL, I'm surprised you remembered that. We still have one of those Flat Tyler's. I wonder if Flat Tyler would like a flat squirrel. Now I have to go take out the peanut butter and jam to make him flat again.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Tirzah said:


> Awww Sonshine! You beat me to it


Great minds think............Squirrel!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Has the OP totally abandoned us? He started such a great thread.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm planting potatoes today - 300' of them! Reds, Yukon Gold and Kennebecs. I don't ususally get my garden in until Memorial Day, but you know how this spring has been! Tilled the gardens yesterday.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Taters, my luv

Got a coney to go with it?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

beccachow said:


> Has the OP totally abandoned us? He started such a great thread.


I think the OP got mad because we weren't playing the game right, so he took his thread and left. Fortunately we have more thread and a lot of other things to keep us amused.  :cute:


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I heard squirrels like to play with thread.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Squirrels like peanuts too.  Now, where did I put that stringy peanut. String is like thread. Wonder how well it will dye.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

And here you go with dead squirrels. :grump:


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

No, we revived the squirrel with seagrams. Just a dead thread, or was that a dead, stringy peanut?


----------



## yikes (Jan 23, 2011)

Good kitty, flat kitty
guts all o'er the road
some ol' ladys cryin
cause her cat ain't comin home.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Bazinga!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Digging thru my stash of potatoes that I stored from last summer, I am PROUD to say there wasn't a SINGLE rotten one in the bunch!! There must have bin (pun intended) 500 lbs. when I put them away. I've got maybe 50 lbs. left. Used the small ones as seed potatoes.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

suitcase_sally said:


> I'm planting potatoes today - 300' of them! Reds, Yukon Gold and Kennebecs. I don't ususally get my garden in until Memorial Day, but you know how this spring has been! Tilled the gardens yesterday.


ALL my taters are UP & about a foot tall. Nyanya.


Not to worry, they'll rot in a few wks.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

I want taters and squirrel for supper...


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Fish heads fish heads roly poly fish heads
Fish heads fish heads eat them up, YUM!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Has anybody found any morels yet?


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Somebody up in CF was posting that they found one. What the heck is a morel? I know politicians don't have morels.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

beccachow said:


> Somebody up in CF was posting that they found one. What the heck is a morel? I know politicians don't have morels.


Mushrooms probably one of the most coveted of spring. 
Sort of the "American truffle" of wild mushrooms.
I've heard of gourmet chefs paying upwards of 300 a pound for them.
I often see folks here offering them for 30-40 a pound.

Nothing better then a big plate of fried walleye and morels!:bouncy:
if that doesn't say spring in Michigan I don't know what does...

but anyways been out at least once a week since the temps have been nice nothing as of yet. 
little dry lately maybe with a bit of rain.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

yum-yum, eat 'em up!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

bumpity bump bump.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

aww man! I thought I was going to be a thread killer!


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

circus peanuts? what flavor ARE they?


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

My son loves those circus peanuts---they look like marshmallows with orangy flavor, shaped like big peanuts. I wonder how they'd look strung on thread---make an edible necklace. MUSHROOMS!!! oh, yah, found some this year! YUMMMMMY


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

suitcase_sally said:


> Has anybody found any morels yet?


There's a lot of good morals here, such as not to dye squirrels.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Saffron said:


> aww man! I thought I was going to be a thread killer!


This is the thread that never ends
Yes it goes on and on my friend
Some people started posting in it
Not knowing what it was
And we'll continue posting in it
Forever just because
This is the thread that never ends


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Tirzah said:


> circus peanuts? what flavor ARE they?


Squirrel and seagrams


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

One of my rabbits died yesterday, but my neighbor (who used to be bald) brought it back good as new with a few drops of hare restorer. Now if it would just stop that permanent waving! Maybe a little seagrams would help.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

beccachow said:


> Has the OP totally abandoned us? He started such a great thread.


Nope just standing here in amazment....:smack


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Saffron said:


> yum-yum, eat 'em up!


That was a good show. Remember it well.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

A Family Favorite.

Kids would watch it and then run around the house after each other yelling "Yum, Yum, eat 'em up"


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sonshine said:


> This is the thread that never ends
> Yes it goes on and on my friend
> Some people started posting in it
> Not knowing what it was
> ...


My big toe has healed up too.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

fantasymaker said:


> Nope just standing here in amazment....:smack


You should change your name to "Great Thread Maker":ashamed:


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Haven said:


> You should change your name to "Great Thread Maker":ashamed:


Probably pays better than most too.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Think there was a television movie years ago called threads. It weren't about sewing though, it was about nuklure bombs and people gettin sick and tearing up cloth to make threads. Kinda depressin really.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

Used to be a british comedy about a tailor called "Never Mind the Quality Feel the Width". Nothing to do with squirrels though.

Now I've lost my thread...

Mary


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Was the OP was concerned because he lost some thread? I've lost thread before, and it's really hard to find if it's the same color as the carpet. I hope he doesn't have a cat find and eat it. That would make for a really nasty hair ball. I like cats, do you?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You guys still rambling on about nothing? Sheesh.


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

I had 4 divorces. And, I lost money on each of them. But, I kept my house.
I don't bake cookies. But, I love to home brew my own beer.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> You guys still rambling on about nothing? Sheesh.


I thought I had killed the thread and won the ultimate award, then they try to snatch it away again.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

"We're just mad about Saffron..."

Mary


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

CountryWannabe said:


> "We're just mad about Saffron..."
> 
> Mary


That's right Mack (Mary)


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Foiled again! 

muahahahaha


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Yesterday my little donkey actually knocked on the door and tried to push her way in when I answered! We really need to work on her manners!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I thought this thread had already been dyed, but looks like someone brought a donkey to the party and brought it back to life. Is the donkey flat like the squirrel?


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Donkeys and elephants don't make for good political friends, but they make a great thread that never ends.

((hee hee,I am a poetic genius))


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

No, she's more like a 55 gallon drum with legs.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Common Tator said:


> No, she's more like a 55 gallon drum with legs.


I would bet she is one dancin Mama!


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

She was this morning when the cat ran out of the house and went right between her legs!


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I just found this thread today because I am hiding out in the AC from the heat. 

The proper size wrench for the lug nut on a 1995 ford is the one painted blue on my 4 way SK lug nut wrench.

I prefer my squirrels tie dyed.

A Crescent wrench is AKA a left-handed, universal open end wrench.

You all must be fairly mellow because I have not run across anyone who is cross-threaded.

Silly, silly, silly.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

My thread choice should be entirely mine; cross thread, bi-thread, or ****-thread.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Knock knock!


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Do we pin the squirrel's tail on the donkey?


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I would bet that would make a good stew.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Donkey stew? Hmmm, interesting.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sonshine said:


> Donkey stew? Hmmm, interesting.


Don't forget the squirrels tail. It adds lots of flavor.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

What about some "Hair of the Dog that Bit You"?


----------



## dragonjaze (Sep 8, 2010)

Why did I just sit here and read this entire thread.

I had a plum for breakfast. Yum. Slurp.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Thread? Where? I have a pair of jeans that have a rip in them but can't find my thread. . .


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Watcher ,I wish you would stop looking at me through those binoculars.


----------



## Nica (Oct 3, 2009)

Watcher, can I borrow those for a while, I need to ck out a possum!


----------



## 36376 (Jan 24, 2009)

pancho said:


> I used to have a moron tree but it blew down. Scattered morons all over the place.


So that's where the morons came from!


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

I lost my metric crescent wrench. They're hard to find. I think a squirrel took it, little beggars.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I hate squirrels, unless they are in the crockpot with potatoes and celery.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I would rather eat squirrels than a metric crescent wrench. However, there have been times where I felt like I ate a metric crescent wrench


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

DH want to know....if your knees bent in the opposite direction, what would a chair look like?

Hope that isn't off topic or anything.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

The groups of people who know what a Venn diagram is and who do not know what a Vinn diagram is do not overlap.

So, if you're ever trying to show someone what a Venn diagram is, it would probably be a good idea to choose another set of groups to use in your example.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

CJBegins said:


> DH want to know....if your knees bent in the opposite direction, what would a chair look like?
> 
> Hope that isn't off topic or anything.



Are you asking if both knees bent opposite what they do now, or if the bent opposite to each other?


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

I like Sex!!:runforhills:


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

The binos stay, how in the world am I supposed to thread my needle if I can't see it. That is if I can find my thread. . .


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Wonder what squirrel thread would look like.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Like a bunch of flies. I've used squirrel tail hair for flies before. Word to the wise - don't use the whole squirrel when fly fishing, it scares the fish away.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

kkbinco said:


> don't use the whole squirrel when fly fishing, it scares the fish away.


Squirrel bait is for BIIIIIIG fish!


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Why in the world would you want to sew up a squirrel?


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

I've always wondered - if mankind still had tails, would anybody have invented the revolving door?

Also, why are there braille dots on the drive up ATMs?

I know, OT.


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

This one time, at band camp,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

An all squirrel band!!!


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I saw a watermelon stand, a baseball bat and even seen a porch swing but when I see a squirrel band we're going to have stew with little bitty musical instruments floating around in it.


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

I like a mixed band.

Dog, chicken, worms, monkeys, old man. Back porch for a stage. Sorry, no squirels.

[YOUTUBE]3VTszNLwFd0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

What would you call female rodents doing their hair?

Girl Squirrel Curls.

I just made that up, thank you I'll be here all week.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

beccachow said:


> Girl Squirrel Curls.


Say that three times real fast.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

beccachow said:


> What would you call female with rodents doing their hair?


Nuts.


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

Maybe,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I *do* wanna be a french fry!


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

Saffron said:


> Are you asking if both knees bent opposite what they do now, or if the bent opposite to each other?


Saffron, If both knees bent opposite what they do now.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

CJBegins said:


> Saffron, If both knees bent opposite what they do now.


Mental picture = ouch


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Haven said:


> Go barefoot.


Grew up with a family nearby, they never wore shoes till junior high... school made em wear em. Their feet were like bull leather!


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

I rarely wore shoes as a kid - now I have tenderfeet - trying to toughen them up so I don't have to use Squirrel skin for the soles.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I love going barefoot. Wonder if squirrel leather would work for shoes?


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

texican said:


> Grew up with a family nearby, they never wore shoes till junior high... school made em wear em. Their feet were like bull leather!


I knew a man when I was growing up who only wore shoes to church and shopping. He had a car junkyard as his business and worked it barefoot. I even saw him walking barefoot in snow. He'd step on a nail or piece of glass and it would barely puncture part way. He'd just reach down and pull it back out without any bleeding. He was tough!!


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

I wonder if squirrel skin would be tough enough?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Squirrel skin is too thin. Groundhog might be better.

Squirrel skin with the fur on it would make some pretty cute baby booties.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

farmmom said:


> I knew a man when I was growing up who only wore shoes to church and shopping. He had a car junkyard as his business and worked it barefoot. I even saw him walking barefoot in snow. He'd step on a nail or piece of glass and it would barely puncture part way. He'd just reach down and pull it back out without any bleeding. He was tough!!


We have a friend who grew up like that he evetually became a minister in his 40's his first church didnt know what to make of him he would wear sandals to church!!LOL I think th eonly time he ever wore shoes was to his his parents 40th anniversary party and their funerals. If he wear snaything on his feet its sandals and he walks barefoot in the snow and on steaming hot pavement!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I like Possums.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

And this one time in band camp......


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

fantasymaker said:


> And this one time in band camp......


Tell us more.............


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Possum Belly said:


> I like Possums.


Well that just Aint RIGHT!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

fantasymaker said:


> Well that just Aint RIGHT!


I reckon it is too. Possums are near and dear to my little possum heart. It breaks my possum heart to see one of my kind, flat in the middle of the road.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Just blow it up.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sonshine said:


> Just blow it up.


That dish would be called Possum Boom Boom. No thanks.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Possum Belly said:


> That dish would be called Possum Boom Boom. No thanks.


I have a balloon pump that can fix up the flat possum real quick.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Possum Belly said:


> Tell us more.............


I cant you gotta ask for Time.
.
.


time said:


> This one time, at band camp,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Sonshine said:


> I have a balloon pump that can fix up the flat possum real quick.


will it fix flat cat?

will retread the dead?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

fantasymaker said:


> will it fix flat cat?
> 
> will retread the dead?


Don't know if it can fix a flat cat, but I can make a fat cat.  Of course, like Oggie, I know that cats are evil, so it might not be a bad idea to blow it up.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Haven said:


> /Passes out beer and shoe polish
> 
> Cheers


Accepts the beer and passes out.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Only 14 pages? Seriously? Really??


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

lol - But in 14 pages, we have 404 posts!

I could use 404 posts around here. Finally put up the fence I'm needing


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

404 Error, website not found.

LOL


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Saffron said:


> lol - But in 14 pages, we have 404 posts!
> 
> I could use 404 posts around here. Finally put up the fence I'm needing


You already have 1,000 post, check beside you name.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am glad you are watching someone else for a change.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

I put a check beside my name when do I get the posts?


Edit. I think Ive had a partial delivery Im pretty sure Ive already got the shaft......


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Possum belly is slang for storage space beneath the flooring of a vehicle. A possum has a pouch on it's belly that the tiny blind baby it gives birth to 17 or 18 days after conception crawls in.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

watcher said:


> You already have 1,000 post, check beside you name.


I could not find the check beside "you name" 
Who is "you name" and what did they do with my check? I want the 1,000 posts you promised me.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Saffron said:


> I could not find the check beside "you name"
> Who is "you name" and what did they do with my check? I want the 1,000 posts you promised me.


You clearly are not look hard enough. There it is BEHIND you, turn around!!!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Front, back, beside, behind. Stop it already! I'm getting dizzy.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

I'm. So. DIZZY!
My head is spinnin'


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Saffron said:


> I could not find the check beside "you name"
> Who is "you name" and what did they do with my check? I want the 1,000 posts you promised me.


I don know where your posts went but Im pretty sure I got the holes....


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

fantasymaker said:


> I don know where your posts went but Im pretty sure I got the holes....


hmm:hijacked:

Speaking of post and holes....

How 'bout Nesquik?

I love Nesquik


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I stumped my toe.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

I'ma gonna stump your head. I was the thread killer and you resurrected the thread.


----------

